# Digit to cost Rs.150/- per issue



## rajivnedungadi (Jan 2, 2009)

Digit has told us about the positive thing but not the negative part of the story. Digit would be giving two DL DVDs with each issue but the price has been hiked to Rs.150/- for each regular issue. A few months ago they skipped the DVD casing and then from this issue they skipped the CD, the Jan issue just has 122 pages including the cover. I don't know what was the requirement of hiking the price. When they hiked the price from Rs.100/- to Rs.125/- they also mentioned that the price of fuel had gone up, but this time the price of fuel have gone down and will go down again. 

Requesting members to post their opinions


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 2, 2009)

Dude, price of a certain commodity does not only depend on fuel price. They redeem half the price from subscribers and regular buyers and rest from advertisers. Now, due to global financial crisis most of the advertisers are cost cutting their advertise budget which in a way affecting our mag price.

Think about it. And its just impossible and insane to think that price won't go up. It would definitely and they r doing it very cautiously, the increment is done after 1yr or more if I remember correctly.


----------



## rajivnedungadi (Jan 2, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> Dude, price of a certain commodity does not only depend on fuel price. They redeem half the price from subscribers and regular buyers and rest from advertisers. Now, due to global financial crisis most of the advertisers are cost cutting their advertise budget which in a way affecting our mag price.
> 
> Think about it. And its just impossible and insane to think that price won't go up. It would definitely and they r doing it very cautiously, the increment is done after 1yr or more if I remember correctly.



Does the global financial crisis affect only Digit? All other magazines are priced the same as last year...no hikes. Was there a reason to change the 1 DVD and 1 CD to 2 DL DVDs and then hike the price? They could have easily followed the old method and kept the price as Rs.125/-? 

And I never said that the price of a certain commodity does depend only on fuel price. I just said that that was one of the reasons they said last time.


----------



## lywyre (Jan 2, 2009)

My Opinion is that Digit can stick to just a single DL-DVD and cut the cost to Rs.100 to 115. Quite Reasonable I believe.


----------



## Gigacore (Jan 2, 2009)

damn, for 150 Rs, I want the DVD Case....


----------



## amitash (Jan 2, 2009)

^+1
Or they couldn give DVD-free issues for those who dont need DVD's at lesser prices.


----------



## krazzy (Jan 2, 2009)

I don't understand why people with Internet access would want to read a technology magazine anyway. All the information you'd ever need is there on the net and for free.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 2, 2009)

Instead of offering 2 DL-DVDs and filling them up with HD trailers, game trailers and demos, they could have offered better quality content in a single DL-DVD. Since the past few years, Digit seems to focus more on quantity rather than quality. I remember the time when they first started giving out DVDs. The box would have 'Over XXX MB of games/software/whatever' proudly printed on it. And most of them were redundant apps or game demos.

At a time when companies are adopting cost-cutting measures within the organization itself, the idea of passing the cost on to customers is a rather strange one.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jan 2, 2009)

thats the right reply krzzy..

i have stopped buying digit for say about 1-2 year now.... in between i bought only one to know how they have improved... but it was all the same again .. so i stopped...

i still dont get it ... a person who has slow dialup or doesnt have net connection can buy digit... for 100 that too not for 150 Rs... this is very over priced...

and those who have broadband ?? why but these magazines... not only digit.. anyother tech mag... coz u can get much more news and other stuff from sites like digg.com, arstechnica.com,torrentfreak.com,raymond.cc ( for tutorials ) , lifehacker.com, etc etc.... the list is endless...

if u want to keep a bookmark of all those happeneing.. just visit digg frequently an make note of all frequent websites that hit front page...


----------



## Coool (Jan 2, 2009)

krazzy said:


> I don't understand why people with Internet access would want to read a technology magazine anyway. All the information you'd ever need is there on the net and for free.



^^ +1...
those who have lot of money they buy it to waste money...


----------



## ThinkFree (Jan 2, 2009)

Doesn't matter to  me. It was in Feb 08 that I last brought Digit. And have no plan to buy any issue in future. But that price rise is not justified.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 2, 2009)

The price is justified, they r giving 2 dual layer DVDs anyway. 1 DVD would have been enough though, instead of filling 2 DVDs with useless content, just give 1 dual layer DVD with quality content


----------



## rajivnedungadi (Jan 2, 2009)

gxsaurav said:


> The price is justified, they r giving 2 dual layer DVDs anyway. 1 DVD would have been enough though, instead of filling 2 DVDs with useless content, just give 1 dual layer DVD with quality content



When one DVD was enough, there was no need for them to give 2 DVDs and hike the price...so the price rise is not justified. Please note that they have also given up the DVD case and the CD. I am also not sure if they would continue with the fast track in print from the next issue onwards.


----------



## red_devil (Jan 2, 2009)

krazzy said:


> I don't understand why people with Internet access would want to read a technology magazine anyway. All the information you'd ever need is there on the net and for free.




and for once i completely agree with Krazzy !! 

and 2 DL DVDs is just a waste....they just fill up space with linux distros and HD trailers and game trailers etc.... i've not bought DIGIT for more than a year now.... i guess i never will....and in the mag they have ads rolled up on every page...


btw, 150 for a normal issue...wonder what a 'special issue' would cost


----------



## Cool G5 (Jan 2, 2009)

The price hike is not justified, but I don't care as I have stopped purchasing the magazine since 4 months.


----------



## victor_rambo (Jan 2, 2009)

krazzy said:


> I don't understand why people with Internet access would want to read a technology magazine anyway. All the information you'd ever need is there on the net and for free.


Moreover, the content of the mag is mostly intended towards noobs, not geeks like us.


----------



## IronManForever (Jan 2, 2009)

n6300 said:
			
		

> they just fill up space with linux distros and HD trailers and game trailers etc


I pay for THAT!


----------



## raksrules (Jan 2, 2009)

Mee too was a subscriber and my subscription is ending this month. I am not going to renew it. The next time i buy digit will be the special issue when they have all the previous issues as PDF files on the CD/DVD/whatever....

Still Better..my office library subscribes to digit, i will read the mag there


----------



## desiibond (Jan 2, 2009)

I don't care the content in dvd (except for HD trailers). I won't buy digit if they charge 150 bucks every month. Will just read it in building library


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 2, 2009)

Ok, guys lets take it this way, Digit tells that the price can't be cut down to previous but u can demand more things. 
So what will be the things u want to demand to justify the extra 25/-?


----------



## nvidia (Jan 2, 2009)

I'll buy Chip or PC World from now if I have to.


----------



## red_devil (Jan 2, 2009)

IronManForever said:


> I pay for THAT!



individual choices mate....u want linux ISO's / Trailers while i dont .....




			
				rhitwick said:
			
		

> Ok, guys lets take it this way, Digit tells that the price can't be cut down to previous but u can demand more things.
> So what will be the things u want to demand to justify the extra 25/-?



how about looking at it this way :

digit can keep its DL DVD/ whatever and give out just the mag at 125/- .... that way those who want the DVD with all its trailers n stuff can buy the one with DVD for 150 n the others can buy the mag for 125 /-


----------



## raksrules (Jan 2, 2009)

^^If it is only mag then 125 is too high price to pay. May be 100 or less. 
BTW there is magazine named T3 which sells for 100 bux w/o any CD/DVD. It has all the drool stuff that become our object of desire (including the cover page...)


----------



## desiibond (Jan 2, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> Ok, guys lets take it this way, Digit tells that the price can't be cut down to previous but u can demand more things.
> So what will be the things u want to demand to justify the extra 25/-?


 
It's not about the content. Regular price is 150/- for the mag is totally non-sense. I will just stop buying the mag if the price is set to 150/-

There are many alternates. Think for example, what happens if digit readers move to Chip due to the price. Automatically, it will get more money to spend on articles and research and then it will be as good or even better than digit.

My word is: Don't take it for granted. There is a limit. You want more money. Put more pages and get more ads!!!


----------



## rajivnedungadi (Jan 2, 2009)

^^ I more vote


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 2, 2009)

desiibond said:


> You want more money. Put more pages and get more ads!!!



But it seems that they are decreasing the number of pages, decreasing the content and increasing the number of ads. 

And now Rs.150 for a regular issue. No thanks. This forum is the only reason I still have anything to do with Digit and I'm sure many more people would echo my sentiments.


----------



## krazzy (Jan 2, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> This forum is the only reason I still have anything to do with Digit and *I'm sure many more people would echo my sentiments.*


Loud and clear.


----------



## Cool Joe (Jan 2, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> and I'm sure many more people would echo my sentiments.


You can say that again.


----------



## ThinkFree (Jan 2, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> But it seems that they are decreasing the number of pages, decreasing the content and increasing the number of ads.
> 
> And now Rs.150 for a regular issue. No thanks. This forum is the only reason I still have anything to do with Digit and I'm sure many more people would echo my sentiments.





> [pc@localhost Desktop]$ *echo* "But it seems that they are decreasing the number of pages, decreasing the content and increasing the number of ads. : D
> >
> > And now Rs.150 for a regular issue. No thanks. This forum is the only reason I still have anything to do with Digit"
> *But it seems that they are decreasing the number of pages, decreasing the content and increasing the number of ads. : D
> ...


Your sentiments echoed. Fine ?


----------



## Cool Joe (Jan 2, 2009)

lol


----------



## freshseasons (Jan 2, 2009)

Lets think this way.
   If we are pretty active in the forum and we got out own access to Digit forum, we have the stable and always available internet.Needless to put it ,we do download latest of the softwares en^ all whatever fancies us.
  Now we really do not need Digit's DVD as if our lives depended on it.
   Only as a accompanying freebie we are always game for it.
   However there is a definite paradigm shift in the reader of Digit magazine.
  And this is towards the non-internet accessible people,people who are not abreast with the latest tech trends.
  And for these people 2 DL DVD's make a huge difference.For 150Rs its a sitter deal.
  Please take into consideration these people,people who cannot access this poll,what is feels and wherein the value for money actually lies.
  For us ofcourse the answer is obvious.Any thing monetary going north will be looked askance.
  But for other,this is God-send if nothing less.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jan 2, 2009)

I havent bought digit since last 4 months. I only buy when good collection of soft,games. I dont care about tech but its no better than the net.


----------



## axxo (Jan 2, 2009)

Team digit must seriously think about giving a non-dvd version of its magazine around 60-75 Rs paying extras for outdated stuffs on dvd is too much.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Jan 2, 2009)

axxo said:


> Team digit must seriously think about giving a non-dvd version of its magazine around 60-75 Rs paying extras for outdated stuffs on dvd is too much.



I think 50/- without fast track and discs would suffice.


----------



## red_devil (Jan 2, 2009)

digit at Rs 50/- .... 

i think 75 for an issue without FASTRACK n DVDs would be the  right price tag...  but the question is without FASTRACK, what would be there to read in the DIGIT mag ?? we'll probably have to make do with reading about contests and ADVERTISEMENTS


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jan 2, 2009)

Reading the magazine is a real pleasure.
A Hardcopy of magazine provides a better reading experience then any online magazine/news/blog/forum/etc.
I want only magazine for 50 Rs.

hey but the fact is DVD production won't cost more then 10Rs Alright. Plus some 10 hrs for Fatguy and Raaboo.
So magazine should be priced 140, if they exclude the DVDs.


----------



## jck (Jan 2, 2009)

the forum


----------



## Cool Joe (Jan 2, 2009)

freshseasons said:


> Lets think this way.
> If we are pretty active in the forum and we got out own access to Digit forum, we have the stable and always available internet.Needless to put it ,we do download latest of the softwares en^ all whatever fancies us.
> Now we really do not need Digit's DVD as if our lives depended on it.
> Only as a accompanying freebie we are always game for it.
> ...


+1
Most, if not all of the forum members have good net connections, and they don't give a damn to the DVDs. Those without a net connection would really appreciate the 2 DVDs.
The best way would be to create two subscription offers, 1 type without the DVDs at a lower cost, and the other type with the DVDs and all.


----------



## Rahim (Jan 2, 2009)

Team Digit has grown some cheesy fat around their heads and taking readers for granted.
Shame on them.
2004-2008: Ardent Digit Reader
2009: Zombies have taken over the magazine.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Jan 2, 2009)

I stopped buying Digit Magazines when i got 4 blank cds and dvds in dec special issue last year.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jan 2, 2009)

I won't renew my subscription if price increases.....


----------



## Cool G5 (Jan 2, 2009)

+1 for only the mag + FT @ Rs.50-75.

Now normal issue will cost Rs.150, then I guess they will make the Special Issue for Rs.250-300.


----------



## axxo (Jan 2, 2009)

beta testing said:


> +1
> Most, if not all of the forum members have good net connections, and they don't give a damn to the DVDs. Those without a net connection would really appreciate the 2 DVDs.
> The best way would to create two subscription offers, 1 type without the DVDs at a lower cost, and the other type with the DVDs and all.



-1 
words applicable only in last decade..atleast 90% of digit readers would have broadband access and its only them who buy the magazine who know its value. 
And anyone who prefer DVDs for demos/shareware would directly get the multiple full version games for the price instead.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 2, 2009)

I reckon it will be 250+ for a 'special' issue then. And expect the number of such 'special' issues to be increased as well. I still have some of the old copies of Digit (from 2002 onwards) with me. At that time, splurging an astronomical Rs.150 or 200 for a special issue didn't feel bad coz the contents were actually worth it. Not just the CDs, but the magazine content used to be top-notch. Now when I look at those old copies and then look at the current version, the 'new' Digit pales in comparison.


----------



## Faun (Jan 2, 2009)

gaurav_indian said:


> I stopped buying Digit Magazines when i got 4 blank cds and dvds in dec special issue last year.


Lol, someone was having fun while packing those for you


----------



## gaurav_indian (Jan 2, 2009)

T159 said:


> Lol, someone was having fun while packing those for you



uski toh ....


----------



## krazzy (Jan 2, 2009)

I think I had suggested it before as well and I would do it again. Digit need not provide the CDs and DVDs with every issue. They can just provide them once every 6 months. These issues can be priced higher than usual (by higher I mean the current price of Rs. 125) and for the other issues they can just provide the Fast track and sell it at around 75-80 bucks.


----------



## freshseasons (Jan 2, 2009)

axxo said:


> -1
> words applicable only in last decade..atleast 90% of digit readers would have broadband access and its only them who buy the magazine who know its value.
> And anyone who prefer DVDs for demos/shareware would directly get the multiple full version games for the price instead.


   Nope .
   The words are still so true.Do you know where is bhandara,gondia,wardha,chandrapur,pusad ?These are the cities that actually buy Digit magazines and yes there is still 90 percent area with no net penetration .Their only touch for the love of PC is Digit. Even if they dont have internet doesnt mean they have no PC.
   I still distribute my left over Digit,Chip,PC world DVD's and boy are they range in few of the towns.
   Remeber India still lives in its Villages.I dont want to go extreme but plausibly even people from small town love Digit Magazines and the DVD's that they supplied.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 2, 2009)

^ ^ ^ But will those small-town people be willing to spend Rs.150 every month for it?


----------



## krazzy (Jan 2, 2009)

freshseasons said:


> Remeber India still lives in its Villages.I dont want to go extreme but plausibly even people from small town love Digit Magazines and the DVD's that they supplied.



And these same people might not be able to afford this magazine at all after the price hike.


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 2, 2009)

Guys, those who r telling Net is sufficient, well its good for them, but there ARE people without net connection or with limited net connection. 
Not in all cases its money, but availability of providers.

I can tell about my village, it has pretty much rich people, and rate of literacy is good. But, for some weired reason BSNL still does not provide BroadBand there. My friends and some upcoming good students (my juniors, frnds of my brother) quench their thirst from mobile GPRS conn. in PC. For them these kinda mags (Digit, Chip etc.) are all in one. 
I know it well because, I was one of them once.

And why all of u r suddenly bashing Digit, most of responders here don't buy it, so in any case u r not going to...Digit has not increased its price to 150/- from 50/- *instead* its 150/- from 125/-. Iguess whoever can afford 125/- can afford 25/- extra.
Its not that the xtra 25/- is ur daily bread n butter for one whole month.


----------



## rajivnedungadi (Jan 3, 2009)

Cool G5 said:


> +1 for only the mag + FT @ Rs.50-75.
> 
> Now normal issue will cost Rs.150, then I guess they will make the Special Issue for Rs.250-300.




I am not sure, but I think they are making the Fast Track as an E-book from Feb or so. If you see what "Anorion" has said in the preview thread of this month *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=1024793#post1024793, it seems that from this month onwards they might give an eBook as Fast Track, but I have got the print edition though.

The special issue price are the same (Rs.200/-) as per the subscription offer mentioned in the magazine. 

I was planning to subscribe but I will not even buy the mag now, will either wait for the PDF in the special issues or get the mag from the friend.



rhitwick said:


> Digit has not increased its price to 150/- from 50/- *instead* its 150/- from 125/-. Iguess whoever can afford 125/- can afford 25/- extra.
> Its not that the xtra 25/- is ur daily bread n butter for one whole month.



Earlier, Digit used to give 1 CD + 1 DL DVD with DVD case and a Fast Track along with the magazine for Rs.125/- 

Now, They have skipped the jewel case, they have skipped the CD (and they might just skip the Fast Track Print Edition) and started giving 2 DL DVDs for Rs.150/-. According to me, there was no need to give the second DL DVD and hike the price. 9 GB of software was quite okay for most of us.


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 3, 2009)

rajivnedungadi said:


> I am not sure, but I think they are making the Fast Track as an E-book from Feb or so. If you see what "Anorion" has said in the preview thread of this month *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=1024793#post1024793, it seems that from this month onwards they might give an eBook as Fast Track


Visit that thread again, Rabooo ha clarified that PRINT version of FastTrack is going to continue. For more details please visit the thread.


----------



## rajivnedungadi (Jan 3, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> Visit that thread again, Rabooo ha clarified that PRINT version of FastTrack is going to continue. For more details please visit the thread.



I saw it and anyways I had said that *they might skip the print edition*. The confusion was created by the person who posted the Jan Preview thread, he did not clarify if it was just a print version or an ebook or both. But when I got the print edition the confusion just rose because when Digit stopped giving the DVD case in September, some people had got it and some people had not. But still the price is high high high


----------



## Sathish (Jan 3, 2009)

A Tech yellow pages for 150.. 
They are increasing the size of the image in all articles and left lot of spaces as blank. So they are easily increasing the no . of pages.. it is one of the marketing trick. 
i dont know whats is going on digit.

my relation with digit is only from 2002 to 2007 and this matured forum..
i think digit may publish usefull informations on mag from this forum.. 
i think it is an good idea..


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 3, 2009)

Where is the option 'I haven't bought digit since ages'?


----------



## saurabh_93 (Jan 3, 2009)

i am going to buy the mag.There is a price hike in everything.They are also giving 2 dl dvds also.So it is justified with the price.And i feel when the market will became fine they going to cut down the rate.


----------



## red_devil (Jan 3, 2009)

^ cut down the rate ?? LMAO !!

*i44.tinypic.com/vrwzkw.gif


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 3, 2009)

saurabh_93 said:


> i am going to buy the mag.There is a price hike in everything.They are also giving 2 dl dvds also.So it is justified with the price.And i feel *when the market will became fine they going to cut down the rate*.



Harbour hopes, not delusions.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jan 3, 2009)

Gimme two/three blank dual layer dvds and game-on. Will be happy to pay 150 bucks.


----------



## red_devil (Jan 3, 2009)

> Gimme two/three blank dual layer dvds and game-on. Will be happy to pay 150 bucks.



DIGIT is generous in that aspect.... someone a few post earlier did get a whole bunch of blank DVD/ CD .... you might be the next lucky one


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Jan 4, 2009)

like many of u have mentioned b4 the dual layers are a waste of space with those crap albums and trailers,etc. not to mention the lame movies.i would love a simple dvd with all the updates and utilities packed in.the photoshop and other demos can be given in the special 200rs disc,which btw is increasing @ of wwe ppv events!

also i dont feel there is any pc left in india which can run the demo and not the game.so if that guy has spent atleast 5k on a gfx card and spends 125rs on this mag he can obviously get the full game from illegal sources for as little as 150rs.


----------



## toofan (Jan 4, 2009)

I noticed one thing which you all might agree.

Most of us look for the product shootout they make but now from past some months they are testing only few products. Like in digital camera shootout there were no cameras form Sony. 
And november issue they did the motherboard shootout and they have only six motherboards to test for Intel processors. Strange ??????
The processors have the most exciting Core2duos missing.

You can check it in every issue. Means Brands may be loosing confidence on digit that they are not sending their products for testing to digit.

I m not sure.


----------



## Revolution (Jan 5, 2009)

Gigacore said:


> damn, for 150 Rs, I want the DVD Case....



+1


----------



## Sathish (Jan 5, 2009)

toofan.is.back said:


> I noticed one thing which you all might agree.
> 
> You can check it in every issue. Means Brands may be loosing confidence on digit that they are not sending their products for testing to digit.



ur absolutely correct ( this is happened from 2007) most of them known very well.


----------



## desiibond (Jan 5, 2009)

saw this month's mag. Totally useless. Even the dvd content is crap. That's it!!. NO more digit magazine for me. If there is anything interesting in future magazine's, I will go to my office library and read it. Don't want to waste 150 bucks. (that's worth 15 days of vada-pav)


----------



## rajivnedungadi (Jan 5, 2009)

desiibond said:


> Don't want to waste 150 bucks. (that's worth 15 days of vada-pav)



Well said pal!


----------



## amitabhishek (Jan 5, 2009)

krazzy said:


> I don't understand why people with Internet access would want to read a technology magazine anyway. All the information you'd ever need is there on the net and for free.



-1

By that logic, we don't need newspapers, televisions, movie theaters, music systems, mp3 players etc. Anything that has some content can be downloaded/accessed from the net.


----------



## raksrules (Jan 5, 2009)

See the sheer pleasure of reading a hardcopy of the magazine is no substitute to the online version or ebook or whatever. But now this high price is pinching the pocket and as rightly said by many of the folks here, a version of the magazine without the media would be welcomed by everyone and we would definitely hit to the newsstand / subscribe the magazine.

I myself have the DVDs/CDs of last 5 months still in that plastic covers, unopened.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 5, 2009)

I wish Digit gave an option to only give the magazine and no media. I don't usually require those DVDs since I am a Linux user...


----------



## Cool G5 (Jan 5, 2009)

Anurag_panda said:


> I wish Digit gave an option to only give the magazine and no media. *I don't usually require those DVDs since I am a Linux user...*



You said my words !!!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 5, 2009)

By giving out 2 separate editions, what would they gain? It would be a logistics nightmare for them and the sales won't be able to pile up to the kind of profits they do right now.


----------



## Cool Joe (Jan 5, 2009)

They would lose many readers if they increased the prices. On the other hand, if they gave an edition of the mag without the DVD, many guys (including me) would buy the mag.


----------



## Revolution (Jan 6, 2009)

beta testing said:


> They would lose many readers if they increased the prices. On the other hand, if they gave an edition of the mag without the DVD, many guys (including me) would buy the mag.



+1
If they gave an edition of the magazine without the DVD(for less price),I would buy the magazine..........


----------



## rajivnedungadi (Jan 6, 2009)

I think they should continue with 1 DVD + 1 CD + Fast Track for Rs.125/-


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jan 6, 2009)

For 150 they should provide a moserbaer movie free with each issue.


----------



## raksrules (Jan 6, 2009)

^^ya that super DVD one with 3 movies in 1 DVD...Lolzzzz

On a serious note, i would subscribe again if i get the mag w/o DVD/CD for a lesser price (75 Rs or so)


----------



## ThinkFree (Jan 6, 2009)

^^Even if they give it for Rs. 125 without CD, it would be fine.


----------



## raksrules (Jan 6, 2009)

^^ -1 
That would not be fine....125 bucks w/o DVD/CD would be quiet expensive. Below 100 (75 IMO) may be appropriate


----------



## ThinkFree (Jan 6, 2009)

^^I just said CD not DVD, ie I meant mag+DVD+FastTrack(hard copy) for Rs. 125


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jan 6, 2009)

I think the price of Rs. 150/- is somewhat OK. No other magazines review products & games like DiGit, or are they?? How's CHIP???


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Jan 6, 2009)

I will never buy Digit anymore. Hey PC World is providing quality content nowadays. But that instead..... If the no. of customers will fall they will automatically switch it to Rs. 125. Moreover for giving colour FT the no. of pages of FT decreased. Buy it to waste money


----------



## desiibond (Jan 6, 2009)

^^ yes. It's a quality magazine. Also, pcmag is a good one. 

I am actually thinking of subscribing to pcmag. The editors there are lot better and the mag costs 100 bucks I think and that is one mag that concentrates more on book than on dvd's.


----------



## Cool Joe (Jan 6, 2009)

^^The PC Mag has now gone digital. Nice huh?


----------



## desiibond (Jan 6, 2009)

hah. That is even better. I can just get the mag for much lower price.

And as  a result, I can subscribe for pcworld too.


----------



## Sathish (Jan 6, 2009)

yes. im a subscriber of pcworld from 2007 march..(s. my last purchase of digit is Jan 07) they provides practically usefull softwares and their mag contents covers all latest tech trends and updates around the world (so its part of IDG group) and they provided videos of leading tech shows on their DVDs on every month... 
and most important, they are provided GAMEWORLD mag(125 pages) in pdf format..


----------



## desiibond (Jan 6, 2009)

^^ and they also give macworld in pdf if I am correct.


----------



## ThinkFree (Jan 6, 2009)

^^Yes, you are.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jan 6, 2009)

One thing I noticed :-

While Digit has more pages, they focus on upcoming technology and things of future and fillers and while Chip has less pages, they focus more on present technology.


----------



## desiibond (Jan 6, 2009)

^^ what are your thoughts on these: 

*pcworld.in/magazine/viewMagazine.jsp

*www.pcmag.com/current_issue/


----------



## Revolution (Jan 7, 2009)

I think they should start with *Magazine + Fast Track + 1 Dual layer DVD* for Rs.100/- ..........


----------



## rajivnedungadi (Jan 7, 2009)

Revolution said:


> I think they should start with *Magazine + Fast Track + 1 Dual layer DVD* for Rs.100/- ..........



This seems to be a good idea


----------



## rosemolr (Jan 7, 2009)

who gonna buy this piece of S***t for 150..?


----------



## Cool Joe (Jan 7, 2009)

rosemolr said:


> who gonna buy this piece of S***t for 150..?


Rs  150 is high I agree, but the mag is not "a piece of S***t".


----------



## Gigacore (Jan 7, 2009)

^ kinda true


----------



## Rahim (Jan 7, 2009)

Just bought LFY and it seems theyare improving rapidly than what is happening at ThinDigit...yes thats right.. *Thin*Digit.... bcoz the no pf pages are decreasing.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 7, 2009)

^ ^ ^ THINdigit!!!   

Nice!! 
PC World is also not too thick, but the content is awesome!


----------



## Rahim (Jan 7, 2009)

^Their forum servers have gone slower to top it all!!!  PC World is all about Windows-related imo.....F10 bundled with LFY this issue


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 7, 2009)

^ ^ ^ Yeah, PCW focuses more on Windows. But the content is top-notch, thanks to their international connections.


----------



## goel.suraj (Jan 7, 2009)

New company who acquire digit from jasubhai group only wants to *making profit only* . In the past issue of the 2008 4 special price edition and nothing get special. Fast track much making a programming book.
Change all the necessary & specail feature in the digit such as *Take A Crack* .Use poorquality paper in the Tips & Tricks.On the last year 2007 the special edition contian five DL DVD with great software's..       
The going year 2008 New Company Managing Director earning profit only and cross the limit in 2009 for raising the price Rs. 150/-.

More limitations in Digit magzine.
Only Jasubhai group make the digit magzine to the No 1. Tech magzine which is spoiled by the acquired company. They don't know many years want to make goodwill in the market but spoil in the few days,month & year.


----------



## krates (Jan 8, 2009)

who buys a tech magazine anyway... when you got net use it.......


----------



## Sathish (Jan 8, 2009)

goel.suraj said:


> .
> More limitations in Digit magzine.T
> Only Jasubhai group make the digit magzine to the No 1. Tech magzine which is spoiled by the acquired company. They don't know many years want to make goodwill in the market but spoil in the few days,month & year.



THIS IS THE TRUTH.


----------



## raksrules (Jan 8, 2009)

rahimveron said:


> Just bought LFY and it seems theyare improving rapidly than what is happening at ThinDigit...yes thats right.. *Thin*Digit.... bcoz the no pf pages are decreasing.



LFY ????   

Sorry for my ignorance but whats that ??


----------



## rajivnedungadi (Jan 8, 2009)

rak007 said:


> LFY ????
> 
> Sorry for my ignorance but whats that ??



LFY is Linux For You - Rs.100/- - 1 CD + 1 DVD with a Linux Distro


----------



## metric (Jan 9, 2009)

the moral of the story.

Digit has increased the price as they can't now no longer to afford to publish without increasing Rs. 25

anyone will must buy if he finds that every penny of his  amount is worth.

As for us digit is not the only magazine we have access to, For digit we are not the only cusotmer we can sell their magazine to.

may be after some time they will increase their price Rs. 25/- as they know they Rs. 25/- is not anybody's bread and butter for the month.

Rgds,
metric


----------



## evewin89 (Jan 10, 2009)

Gigacore said:


> damn, for 150 Rs, I want the DVD Case....


+1


----------



## rajivnedungadi (Jan 10, 2009)

^^ Its not just the point of the DVD case but the kind of stuff they give on the second DVD is not too good. More than half of the DVD is filled with movies that people don't watch plus a huge amount of space is taken by game demos and mods. The other left over stuff easily fits into the CD.

I would suggest Digit to give 1 DVD with some good stuff and instead of a second DVD, provide a CD totally dedicated to Fast Track @ Rs.125/-


----------



## varun_ag (Jan 10, 2009)

Total crap for Rs. 150
For me DIGIT is now R.I.P.
Moving over to other magazines having good contents and reasonably priced.


----------



## Rahim (Jan 10, 2009)

The 9dot9 company doesnt care about these comments. Feedback (negative that is) doesnt matter to them.


----------



## Revolution (Jan 11, 2009)

rajivnedungadi said:


> ^^ Its not just the point of the DVD case but the kind of stuff they give on the second DVD is not too good. More than half of the DVD is filled with movies that people don't watch plus a huge amount of space is taken by game demos and mods. The other left over stuff easily fits into the CD.
> 
> I would suggest Digit to give 1 DVD with some good stuff and instead of a second DVD, provide a CD totally dedicated to Fast Track @ Rs.125/-



+1



varun_ag said:


> Total crap for Rs. 150
> For me DIGIT is now R.I.P.
> Moving over to other magazines having good contents and reasonably priced.



+10..........


----------



## rajivnedungadi (Jan 14, 2009)

Digit got carried away when someone told them that they are the No.1 Tech magazine in India


----------



## vamsi360 (Jan 24, 2009)

rajivnedungadi said:


> Digit got carried away when someone told them that they are the No.1 Tech magazine in India


yes partially only because they are business oriented and publishing only positive feedback in the mag compared to mixed feedback they used to. 
But the big plus for DIGIT is Fast Track. It really rocks!

But we really miss our dearest previous editors during jasubhai's times


----------



## selva1966 (Jan 24, 2009)

But DVD case occupies too much space


----------



## thinknano (Jan 24, 2009)

I am really disappointed about this fact!!!
the price isn't the only one cause of it but the contents they are producing is really really less....we want more text contents than anything....and in the world of broadband who wants to spend money on gigs of trail version software???>....


day by day i am loosing my patient and who knows the love for digit would turned out to be the total disliking?????.....


----------



## PaulBarber (Jan 24, 2009)

goel.suraj said:


> New company who acquire digit from jasubhai group only wants to *making profit only* .



Oh..Digit has new owners now??..so that explains it. I've been buying both Digit and Chip magazines , I never used to stick to any one magazine - I used to buy whichever one had better content for the month. Recently I started finding that Digit is becoming totally worthless and I haven't bought a Digit copy in the last 6 months at least.

At 150 rupees?..Digit stands no chance at all


----------



## Revolution (Jan 25, 2009)

PaulBarber said:


> At 150 rupees?..Digit stands no chance at all



+1


----------



## victor_rambo (Jan 26, 2009)

I somehow feel this is some _insider job_ or a marketing guy. Remember what Coke did with (classic)Coke and New Coke?


----------



## Sourabh (Jan 26, 2009)

Why does this surprise anyone? With the economy the way it is and all the advertising dollars being redistributed to online media or being greatly reduced, print magazines will find it hard to survive. It's no secret that advertising revenue helps to keep the cost of each issue down to a minimum. Printing, shipping/transporting also ain't cheap these days. They just can't hike price without a good reason so here comes the second DVD in their defence. Like it or not, that's the way it is. I personally feel subscription rates for their annual and multiple year packages are very low, so those who are absolutely cautious about price should consider subscription only. Those who buy tech magazines after comparison based on mag/media content every month, shouldn't mind paying extra Rs. 25 as it will be the best of the lot (for that month). That's what I feel anyways.


----------



## ThinkFree (Jan 26, 2009)

^^Even in the time of recession if LFY could provide two DVDs(Open source software for windows issue) at the same price of Rs.100, then why Digit needs hike in prices even after being the market leader in terms of ads published in each issue?


----------



## Revolution (Jan 27, 2009)

ThinkFree said:


> LFY


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 27, 2009)

^ LFY = Linux For You


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 27, 2009)

I think Digit can try reducing paper quality. Its the content which is more important IMO.

And yeah, if it really wants to be cheap, digit can launch a 1CD digital version, with ebook version of digit, fasttrack, and only select few essential apps and stuff which can't be found ANYWHERE.


----------



## IronManForever (Jan 27, 2009)

150 rupees? So be it! I aint buying anything other than the special issues!


----------



## rajivnedungadi (Jan 28, 2009)

Sourabh said:


> Why does this surprise anyone? With the economy the way it is and all the advertising dollars being redistributed to online media or being greatly reduced, print magazines will find it hard to survive. It's no secret that advertising revenue helps to keep the cost of each issue down to a minimum. Printing, shipping/transporting also ain't cheap these days. They just can't hike price without a good reason so here comes the second DVD in their defence. Like it or not, that's the way it is. I personally feel subscription rates for their annual and multiple year packages are very low, so those who are absolutely cautious about price should consider subscription only. Those who buy tech magazines after comparison based on mag/media content every month, shouldn't mind paying extra Rs. 25 as it will be the best of the lot (for that month). That's what I feel anyways.



Does this economic thing effect just Digit, why not other magazines? If this is because of the economic slowdown etc. that you have hiked price, then why did you add a DVD? This means that you wanted to hike the price and you just replaced the CD with a DVD to justify it.

Please give us the Rs.125/- kind of Digit back with 1 CD, 1 DVD and 1 Fast Track.


----------



## REY619 (Jan 28, 2009)

IronManForever said:


> 150 rupees? So be it! I aint buying anything other than the special issues!



I am already doing this..


----------



## krates (Jan 28, 2009)

wow more than half the people are not gonna magazine only lol haha


----------



## rajivnedungadi (Jan 29, 2009)

IronManForever said:


> 150 rupees? So be it! I aint buying anything other than the special issues!



The Special issues are also not worth Rs.200/-, most of the times.


----------



## ThinkFree (Jan 29, 2009)

^^And most probably there price will also be hiked


----------



## Gigacore (Jan 29, 2009)

I stopped buying Digit magazine


----------



## rajivnedungadi (Jan 29, 2009)

ThinkFree said:


> ^^And most probably there price will also be hiked



If they do it, then no one will buy the special issues also. Currently there are 4 Special issues @ Rs.200/- each, that makes it Rs.800/- a year, just for the special issues. If you add a couple of hundred bucks, you can subscribe to some other magazine for one whole year.

So If they hike it to something like Rs.250/- then for 4 issues it would be Rs.1000/-, which is not worth it.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 29, 2009)

rajivnedungadi said:


> If they do it, then no one will buy the special issues also. Currently there are 4 Special issues @ Rs.200/- each, that makes it Rs.800/- a year, just for the special issues. If you add a couple of hundred bucks, you can subscribe to some other magazine for one whole year.
> 
> So If they hike it to something like Rs.250/- then for 4 issues it would be Rs.1000/-, which is not worth it.



I thought Digit had 2 special issues at June, and December.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 29, 2009)

^ ^ ^ That was a few years ago.


----------



## red_devil (Jan 29, 2009)

krates said:


> wow more than half the people are not gonna magazine only lol haha



if you're saying this based on the poll n the thread, then mate, it is only indicative of the forum members and i'm sure there are a whole lot of people who are subscribers of digit who aren't members in this forum/ are pretty irregular here...


----------



## rajivnedungadi (Jan 29, 2009)

Anurag_panda said:


> I thought Digit had 2 special issues at June, and December.



There was a Special Issue in October 2008 as well, then June and December. A fourth Special Issue, I am not sure when. But if you read the subscription form it says that the subscription cost includes 4 Special Issues.

8 Regular Issues = Rs.150/- X 8 = Rs.1200/-
4 Special Issues - Rs.200/- X 4 = Rs.800/-
===============================
Total 12 Issues @ Rs.2000/-
Thats what the subscription form says

Here is the subscription form *www.thinkdigit.com/subscribe.php


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 29, 2009)

^ That's way too costly. 

I still remember when I subscribed in Sep 2006, it cost me only Rs.1500(25 for extra postage or something) for 1 year + 0.5 year (free) subscription and had 2 special issues every year.


----------



## moshel (Jan 29, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> And now Rs.150 for a regular issue. No thanks. This forum is the only reason I still have anything to do with Digit and I'm sure many more people would echo my sentiments.



Hell Yeah!!


----------



## raksrules (Jan 30, 2009)

I have not renewed and am not going to renew my subscription which is expiring this month.


----------



## kin.vachhani (Jan 30, 2009)

digit now carry more ads..... it sucks yaars


----------



## nregmi (Jan 30, 2009)

I stopped buying Digit when they hiked the price from Rs.100 to Rs.125. I only buy December issues now. Even Rs. 125 is too expensive. Now the price of fuel has dropped, they should reduce the price to Rs.100.


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 30, 2009)

Guys, I don't understand ur problem. Maximum people here venting out were not buying it for the last couple of months (even years)...watever d price be they r not going to buy. 
And, subscribers, to us the renewal price is same as before, so...think about it...


----------



## Revolution (Jan 31, 2009)

kin.vachhani said:


> digit now carry more ads..... it sucks yaars



+1


----------



## kungra2008 (May 10, 2009)

I was a subscriber till Jan '09 and not renewed the subscription as the contents and the DVD's are not satisfying me. It was that time when Techmedia Publication done their job well, but couldn't sustain. Now, .9 doing their job and it's not satisfying many people. Hiked the mag price and now more. Contents and quality should rely upon the printed matters (technology wise) and not on ads. Providing the 2L DVD could be 2, but the price should be the same old, otherwise no one will be with Digit.


----------

